# Western NY



## BuffaloSnow11 (Sep 17, 2011)

Wondering who else here is from Western NY. Post where youre from and if you have sub work or do sub work, why not post that as well.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

There are a couple groups, I don't know how you find them, maybe look under my user name, one is called ny plowers other is Rochester


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Guess I need to join the group here!


----------



## joeyboom (Jan 1, 2008)

South Lockport/Pendleton sub.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Amherst/Clarence over here. I'd be willing to take on some sub work depending what it is.


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

In the area.
No subs and don't sub my stuff out.


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Depew, cheektowaga, lancaster area.


----------



## UpstateServices (Nov 28, 2011)

*Checking in*

Been lurking for a while and wanted to say hi. Plowsite is a great collective resource for us.

We serve Residential, Commercial and Commercial Residential in:

Buffalo, KenTon, Amherst and Cheektowaga.

Plowing, Highlift, and Salting services available. Fully insured.

Chevy, Ford, Dodge, Boss and Western Represented Thumbs Up

Go Sabres!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Thumbs Up :waving:


----------



## rusty3506 (Jul 4, 2011)

NT / Wheatfield / Cheektowaga -Sub


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Grand Island with just enough work for 1 truck. just the way i like it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

weekendwrench;1378964 said:


> Grand Island with just enough work for 1 truck. just the way i like it.


And you even got to use it last week!


----------



## weekendwrench (Jan 29, 2009)

grandview;1379056 said:


> And you even got to use it last week!


Well it is December I guess it was time. You know how it is with seasonal contracts. Looks like no measurable snow till maybe Christmas.


----------

